# 7 day clock gaining



## Steve72 (Sep 8, 2013)

My parents clock started gaining as the weights drop gaining about 10 minutes over the last couple of days.

Any ideas what's wrong and is it a simple fix.


----------



## vinn (Jun 14, 2015)

thats not a big gain - to me. a famous watchmaker told me " if its gaining time, it needs to be cleaned" he told me why in great detail, but i have forgotten.


----------



## kornafluckees (Jan 25, 2008)

Might need a service … but … first make sure the clock is level in both planes (use a spiirit level) and then test over several days. If gain is steady, adjust pendulum; lower pendulum to slow it down … raise pendulum to run faster. Easily remembered … "Speed UP … Slow DOWN".

dunk


----------



## vinn (Jun 14, 2015)

let us know -- what slows it down?


----------



## antony (Dec 28, 2007)

Yes, unscrew the nut under the pedndulem, the longer you make it the more it will lose.

When a clock needs cleaning the swing is not as great as it should be , making the clock gain , same as in a lot of watches.


----------



## vinn (Jun 14, 2015)

thanks antony.


----------

